# Lidl Special Offers from 08/01



## Smashbox (4 Jan 2009)

Some great special offers on fitness and dieting from Lidl this week

[broken link removed]


----------



## ClubMan (4 Jan 2009)

Why duplicate the content here rather than just linking to their website!?!?


----------



## Smashbox (4 Jan 2009)

Sorry, I was just showing what was on offer!


----------



## z103 (4 Jan 2009)

I'll be giving that a miss I think!
I've just spent the afternoon clearing a load of tat out of my attic.


----------



## Smashbox (4 Jan 2009)

leghorn said:


> I'll be giving that a miss I think!
> I've just spent the afternoon clearing a load of tat out of my attic.


 
One mans trash is another mans treasure!


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jan 2009)

Boot sales could become popular. 

Anyone know of one held regularly in Munster?


----------



## oldtimer (4 Jan 2009)

Castletownroche Co. Cork is the capital of boot sales in Munster but not sure if they are held all year round.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (4 Jan 2009)

Thanks oldtimer!


----------



## Smashbox (5 Jan 2009)

[broken link removed]


----------

